# Camping In West Yellowstone



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We're planning a trip to Yellowstone, and wish to stay in West Yellowstone. We intend to arrive the first of Sept and stay around three weeks . We have asked about two campgrounds that we found on the web, but have received no responses. Has anyone camped in West Yellowstone who is willing to share their experience? We've learned that we can't always trust the campground rating systems.

Thanks,
photosal


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We stayed at the West Yellowstone KOA 2 years ago and enjoyed it. Try a search for Yellowstone and campgrounds, you should find a fair amount of info. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the KOA there but there are other places that are nice as well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well this is not much help but you asked about specific campgrounds so may not get too many responses. I know that the area is beautiful but Yellowstone is heavily exploited so there are many choices depending on your style of camping. So maybe if you post your general intentions and time of year (1 week can sometimes make a world of difference) then you may get some feedback that way.

Again I am sorry I can not help with you specific question.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Well this is not much help but you asked about specific campgrounds so may not get too many responses. I know that the area is beautiful but Yellowstone is heavily exploited so there are many choices depending on your style of camping. So maybe if you post your general intentions and time of year (1 week can sometimes make a world of difference) then you may get some feedback that way.
> 
> Again I am sorry I can not help with you specific question.


Good idea! We are going to arrive the first of September and stay around three weeks
thanks again
photosal


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Photosal!!!









We are going to Yellowstone for the first time this summer. We are going for about 10 days at the end of June through July 5th. We are staying at Madison Campground on the west side of the park. This was recommended by the Xanterra personal since we wanted to be close to the geysers and there is a lot of shade. We won't have hookups, but as long as I am in the beauty of Yellowstone, I will be happy. I can tell you about my experience once I get back, but I know that doesn't help you now. Hopefully someone on here will be able to help you find the perfect campground.

munchkinmom


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

This summer will be our first time to Yellowstone as well. We're staying at the Yellowstone KOA through July 5.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

The KOA at West Yellowstone is a great place to stay. Bunch of stuff for the kids to do and just a quality setting. Another plus. to us, was the proximity to the town, West Yellowstone. It is really a neat town. We had a blast and plan on going back next summer.....

Kirk


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

For the area of West Yellowstone, outside the park, I would highly recommend Grizzly RV. Great staff, nice grounds/facilities and walking distance to restaurants, etc. We stayed there two years ago and loved it. This year we'll take 2-3 nights in Yellowstone on our way back from Mt. Rushmore, so have opted to stay at Bridge Bay/Fishing Bridge to take in the East side of the park. If you stay at Fishing Bridge, make sure to request Loop G (outside loop).

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

For the area of West Yellowstone, outside the park, I would highly recommend Grizzly RV. Great staff, nice grounds/facilities and walking distance to restaurants, etc. We stayed there two years ago and loved it. This year we'll take 2-3 nights in Yellowstone on our way back from Mt. Rushmore, so have opted to stay at Bridge Bay/Fishing Bridge to take in the East side of the park. If you stay at Fishing Bridge, make sure to request Loop G (outside loop).

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We'll be at the West Yellowstone KOA with another Outbacker family for 9 days at the end of June too. Our first time there, but they do come highly recommended. Do I detect a mini rally forming??


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We'll be at the West Yellowstone KOA with another Outbacker family for 9 days at the end of June too. Our first time there, but they do come highly recommended. Do I detect a mini rally forming??


It's quite possible since we're meeting Husker there and staying until June 5 at the West Yellowstone KOA


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We stayed at Henry's Lake State Park and really enjoyed it. Henry's is on a popular fishing lake. The campground has nice restrooms and large campsites. Fires are allowed. Across the lake from Henry's (closer to Yellowstone) is Valley View. Valley View has wifi, a huge laundry, and I believe they allow camp fires, but not sure.

Both campgrounds are about 14 easy miles from the west Yellowstone entrance. I liked both of them as they got you out of the touristy stuff in the town of West Yellowstone.

BTW, if you happen to look at other campgrounds in Island Park, beware. The two campgrounds I mentioned are on the very north edge of Island Park, but Island Park is something like 34 miles long even though it only has a population of 271. You could find other campgrounds with an Island Park address, but they might be a long way away.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> We stayed at Henry's Lake State Park and really enjoyed it. Henry's is on a popular fishing lake. The campground has nice restrooms and large campsites. Fires are allowed. Across the lake from Henry's (closer to Yellowstone) is Valley View. Valley View has wifi, a huge laundry, and I believe they allow camp fires, but not sure.
> 
> Both campgrounds are about 14 easy miles from the west Yellowstone entrance. I liked both of them as they got you out of the touristy stuff in the town of West Yellowstone.
> 
> BTW, if you happen to look at other campgrounds in Island Park, beware. The two campgrounds I mentioned are on the very north edge of Island Park, but Island Park is something like 34 miles long even though it only has a population of 271. You could find other campgrounds with an Island Park address, but they might be a long way away.


X2. Henry's Lake is a beautiful location, quiet, bright stars, yodelin' coyotes.... If you tire of the park, you can run north out of the area on 87 then right on 287 and back into West Y, past Hebgen Lake. Lots to see.

Sluggo


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ditto on Hebgen Lake. Not only beautiful, but interesting from a historical perspective.

In 1959, that area had a 7.5 earthquake which jarred loose about half a mountain. The mountain came tumbling down throwing house size boulders way up on the other side of the canyon and damming up the Madison River in the process. The dam created Earthquake Lake which is just below Hebgen Lake. The forest service has a visitor's center there and you can still see the devastation that occured -- vacation cabins thrown off their foundations, huge cracks in the earth, highway covered by water, and an entire group of houses that were thrown upstream by the wave surge, then caught in an eddy and settled in a remote place to form a "ghost town".

That area was popular in the summer for campers and the earthquake happened in August at the height of the tourist season. An uncle of mine and his family were vacationing there and were going to camp overnight that night, but one of the kids got sick so they decided to stay in a motel in West Yellowstone. The earthquake hit that night, so they were pretty lucky. Many campers were killed either by the resulting backwash of water or crushed by falling boulders. The area was pretty remote back in 1959 and, without the highway, it took a long time for authorities to even get into the campgrounds to give assistance. Interesting place...

FREE CAMPING -- If you want free camping, check out Henry's Lake County Park. It's not much, no water, no electricity, but does have bathrooms. For free, it's pretty decent for one or two nights. But with the state park and Valley View RV close by, I'd rather pay for water and electricity.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great info Dub! I would love to visit the "ghost town" near earthquake lake if time permits.

Thanks!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You might want to take your water shoes with you, since the "town" is across the Madison river. However, the Madison, in late summer, is fairly shallow, so it shouldn't be an impossible task. The Madison is also one of the best trout streams in the nation, so you'll see quite a few people wading in the stream to fish. I doubt very many people have been across to the town. Everything else is on the highway side of the lake.










There is another interesting lake in Idaho called Roosevelt Lake. It was created by a landslide in the early 1900's and within a very short time completely covered the old mining town of Roosevelt. I suspect the miners left a lot of stuff behind as the water rose. It would really be fun to dive the lake and see what antique treasures are below. However, the nearest road is about 18 miles from the lake and you have to hike the rest of the way. Getting scuba gear in to the lake would be a challenge. Since the lake is in the Frank Church Wilderness area, you couldn't even air drop your supplies. You'd probably want to go in with horses and a pack string.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Again, excellent trivia and info. Thanks!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Of course (or unfortunately, depending on your point of few), you could only look at the stuff in Roosevelt Lake. Removing or disturbing anything on federal land and especially in the wilderness areas is a big no-no per the Antiquities Act. That's probably the way things should be.


----------

